# Multi-Scale Buildx2-Birth of the Red Dragon..



## TylerRay (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello my brothers!
Here are another couple of builds for your viewing pleasure. Get at these pics, then the story.































So here's the deal. The first set of wood is a build I'm doing for a good friend of mine. He came up with the overall design, but I am going to bring it to life. the specs:
-5 Piece Walnut/Purple Heart/Cherry Neck Thru
-3 layer Ash/Wenge/Myrtle Burl Body
-Ebony FretBoard
-7 String
-24.75-25.5 Multiscale
-EMG 57/66-7 Set
-MOP Inlays
-Natural Finish (+Tru-Oil)

The second set of wood is going to be the 6'er companion to the 7 that I've been working on. I am naming it the "Red Dragon", for reasons that will be fairly obvious as the build progresses. Specs:
-7 Piece Wenge/Maple/Red Heart Neck Thru
-Sapele Mahogany Body
-Flame Maple Cap
-Ebony Fret Board
-Black/Red Binding
-MOP Dragon Inlay
-6 String
-24.75-25.5 Multiscale 
-EMG 57/66 or Het Set
-Graphtech Acoustiphonic+Hexpander
-Crimson Charcoal Burst Finish (+Tru-Oil)

Progress Shots:

























































Stay Tuned!


----------



## DredFul (Apr 1, 2014)

TylerRay said:


> Stay Tuned!



You don't have to tell me twice. This seems way too interesting to miss


----------



## Obstsalat (Apr 1, 2014)

that inlay is going to be wicked! holy balls


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 1, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> that inlay is going to be wicked! holy balls



Thanks, bro!


----------



## Coreysaur (Apr 1, 2014)

That inlay looks pretty ambitious. Very interested how it will turn out, oh yea, some beautiful wood too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 1, 2014)

This builds looks very promising.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 1, 2014)

Coreysaur said:


> That inlay looks pretty ambitious. Very interested how it will turn out, oh yea, some beautiful wood too.



I did the same inlay a while back. Here's the finished product:


----------



## Helstormau (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing how this beast turns out


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 2, 2014)

Good Lord, that's hot! Remind me why I am not throwing money at you for one of these again?


----------



## jahosy (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2014)

Goddamn... That inlay...


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh my God, that's amazing! How do you cut the holes for the inlay?


----------



## joshuallen (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice inlay. I haven't tried tackling anything remotely that complicated. Very nice.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome looking inlay work!!


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 2, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Good Lord, that's hot! Remind me why I am not throwing money at you for one of these again?



Well, hopefully at some point you will have the option! I'm still honing in my craft right now haha.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 2, 2014)

Chemical-Pony said:


> Oh my God, that's amazing! How do you cut the holes for the inlay?



I use a Dremel Tool with a precision router base and assortment of routing bits. Just gotta make it a snug fit!


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 2, 2014)

Incoming. Hammered out some work on the friends guitar. This one will be interesting.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## TylerRay (Apr 15, 2014)

Getting the Red Dragon's neck up to speed.


----------



## fastmerc (Apr 15, 2014)

Great looking concepts so far!


----------



## Alikingravi (Apr 16, 2014)

That is such an awesome build man!


----------



## shikamaru (Apr 16, 2014)

looks very promising, great job !


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, bro's!


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh yeah..


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 25, 2014)

The hardest part is done!(cutting out the inlay..) Still have to clean up the edges with a dremel and some files, but I'd say its looking pretty good. Also got the top joined up. I really love this piece of maple. It's really unique. Threw some naphtha on it to pop the grain, but that shit evaporates so insanely fast I couldn't get a good pic.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 25, 2014)

DAT TOP


----------



## XxJoshxX (Apr 25, 2014)

That body shape is really starting to grow on me...


----------



## vansinn (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking really cool! Thanks for the idea with the routing sucktion 
Envy and wonder: Some guyz have too nice toolshops at their disposal - I should've bought a house rather than an apartment 

What's the purpose of the diagonal route on one of the bodies?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 26, 2014)

^Wiring channel. That's the way it's done on most LP-style guitars.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 26, 2014)

^Yep, need it to run the toggle switch and pickup wires.


----------



## pondman (Apr 26, 2014)

This is looking hot , loving the red binding


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 26, 2014)

pondman said:


> This is looking hot , loving the red binding



Thanks, Pondman!!


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh man.. I am loving this so far!


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 28, 2014)

This dragon is ready to fly


----------



## DredFul (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy macarony


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 28, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Holy macarony


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you completely surround the carbon fibre rods with silicone? Definitely a good idea, probably don't want those to move. Looking good man!


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 28, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Did you completely surround the carbon fibre rods with silicone? Definitely a good idea, probably don't want those to move. Looking good man!



Nope, I was just putting a few dots of silicone to go under the truss rod to keep it from rattling. The carbon fiber rods are just super glued into place.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 28, 2014)

sweet dayum!


----------



## TylerRay (May 2, 2014)

Oh man, this inlay went in SOOOO good. I radius-ed the board first this time around. My last inlay job i ended up sanding through a bunch of them and redoing the whole thing. Couldn't be happier with thisNext step, epoxy and level.


----------



## pondman (May 2, 2014)

Good Lord ! That looks stunning


----------



## TylerRay (May 2, 2014)

pondman said:


> Good Lord ! That looks stunning


----------



## HurrDurr (May 2, 2014)

Holyyy Shiii.... What the... I can't even... who?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 5, 2014)

Wow, too extreme for my tastes but that looks amazing!


----------



## TylerRay (May 6, 2014)

Little more work on the 7 string. Got the top fitted and glued on. The blue lines drawn on the top will be beveling to expose the wenge underneath.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 6, 2014)

That's some killer grain on that one ^


----------



## TylerRay (May 6, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> That's some killer grain on that one ^



Yeah, It's a unique piece for sure. It looks even better when you wet the grain. Should look great finished


----------



## MikeyLawless (May 6, 2014)

My fsm thats hawt work man. Keep it up!


----------



## Coreysaur (May 7, 2014)

That inlay is really amazing. Kudos.


----------



## Neilzord (May 7, 2014)

Wow! Awesome work so far. Cant' to see more on both of these builds! 

That dragon inlay is epic!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 8, 2014)

That dragon inlay, oh how glorious that thing is!


----------



## ChAoZ (May 8, 2014)

I don't normally like those intricate inlays ala Ken Lawrence - but that looks awesome ,really well executed too


----------



## TylerRay (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! I've always been into ridiculous inlays haha. I got a hell of a lot done over the weekend. Got the fret board glued on the seven, then shaped the body and did some wicked beveling to expose the wenge layer. It has a hill natural binding effect. The Red dragon's neck is bound in black and profiled to rough size. The sapele wings were also glued on and roughed to shape. And lastly, the top is fitted on the neck. This thing is ready for gluing!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 13, 2014)

Dude that is turning out effing sick! Love the red/black binding as well - nice touch!


----------



## TylerRay (May 14, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Dude that is turning out effing sick! Love the red/black binding as well - nice touch!



Thanks! Im really liking the binding too. Can't wait to get it on the body.


----------



## TylerRay (May 15, 2014)

Incoming.


----------



## TylerRay (May 16, 2014)

Binding Time.


----------



## ChAoZ (May 17, 2014)

QUALITY ,unlike those crappy Sunny tyres


----------



## TylerRay (May 17, 2014)

ChAoZ said:


> QUALITY ,unlike those crappy Sunny tyres



That must be New Zealand terminology eh? Either way, thanks!


----------



## TylerRay (May 18, 2014)




----------



## JuliusJahn (May 19, 2014)

Props to the inlay work, I know from experience how long it really takes, and it takes a toll on your head and back after a dozen pieces of so. Gotta love the smell of sanding MOP!


----------



## JEguitars (May 19, 2014)

Damn, just damn


----------



## TylerRay (May 20, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> Props to the inlay work, I know from experience how long it really takes, and it takes a toll on your head and back after a dozen pieces of so. Gotta love the smell of sanding MOP!



Yeah man... Inlay is a pain! Breaking blades is the most frustrating part... Oh and the smell..


----------



## TylerRay (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TylerRay (May 22, 2014)

Last bit of work until after Memorial Day. I've got the bridge pieces mounted, string through holes, piezo wire holes/channel, string anchor slot, and the battery compartment all worked out.


----------



## Mehnike (May 22, 2014)

Did you use a template to get the inside of the control cavity that clean? Amazing work my friend!!


----------



## TylerRay (May 22, 2014)

Mehnike said:


> Did you use a template to get the inside of the control cavity that clean? Amazing work my friend!!



Thanks! Yeah, I actually made templates for all of these routes on the back.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 3, 2014)

Update! Got a shiny new EMG 57/66 set in brushed gold! Bridge mounts recessed, fretboard sanded to 2000 grit, pickups mounted, tuners drilled, body carves started.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 17, 2014)

Lot's of progress has been made.


----------



## DredFul (Jun 17, 2014)

Holy shit dude..


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

Hnnnnnnngg!


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 11, 2014)

Holy S**t! lack of updates... A lot has been happening recently, but here is where I'm at. I decided to completely redo the finish on the Red Dragon. My first attempt just lacked what I wanted, it was too cherry colored. I was shooting for more of a crimson/blood red, and also a lot darker in the center. I also invested in a spray gun and went the route of shooting the burst with tinted lacquer. I am so happy with the way it looks now! For finish I used the Minwax Clear Brushing Lacquer (nitro) and mixed it 1:1 with acetone. I've sprayed the last coat and have just been waiting for it to cure!


----------



## DredFul (Jul 11, 2014)

Even better!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 11, 2014)

Crap, that looks nicely done. The only thing that's really missing is a fluid body contour... It looks totaly random, with flat curves, brutal changes in curvature, etc. That's a pity, because you seem to put tons of work and passion into those builds, and it needs not so much to be close to perfection...

But the whole idea, even if it's not my taste, is really nice.


----------



## vansinn (Jul 11, 2014)

Excellent work! love the details and color wood/schemes.
Not my style of instruments, but that has nothing to do with ideas and craftsmanship 
My only point would be against the angled pickups; seems to not correctly align poles with strings..


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 11, 2014)

vansinn said:


> Excellent work! love the details and color wood/schemes.
> Not my style of instruments, but that has nothing to do with ideas and craftsmanship
> My only point would be against the angled pickups; seems to not correctly align poles with strings..



The pole pieces actually do sit right under the strings, and after testing them sideby side a set of non angled 57/66's they sound essentially identical. I'm not sure if the 57 66 set uses a bar magnet or poles opposite to the exposed poles, but they still sound great!


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 11, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> Crap, that looks nicely done. The only thing that's really missing is a fluid body contour... It looks totaly random, with flat curves, brutal changes in curvature, etc. That's a pity, because you seem to put tons of work and passion into those builds, and it needs not so much to be close to perfection...
> 
> But the whole idea, even if it's not my taste, is really nice.



Thanks! I'm not really sure what you mean about the carves, but I can say that the guitar is really comfy. Granted, I come from playin Les Paul's. Seems sleek to me. The top carves are for aesthetics.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jul 11, 2014)

TylerRay said:


> Thanks! I'm not really sure what you mean about the carves, but I can say that the guitar is really comfy. Granted, I come from playin Les Paul's. Seems sleek to me. The top carves are for aesthetics.



I agree with him - it's just from a design standpoint. It looks more like you went with whatever design your bandsaw could cut out in one pass, and not what flowed well. Your cutaway is essentially just 2 very slightly curved lines, and where the standard output jack goes seems to be slightly drastic. I know you probably went for the pointy horn on purpose, but it is missing something - and finding that is the hard part 

I no way mean this as a bad thing, it's just personal and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You wouldn't believe how many production guitars I think are flawed in their design.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 11, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> I agree with him - it's just from a design standpoint. It looks more like you went with whatever design your bandsaw could cut out in one pass, and not what flowed well. Your cutaway is essentially just 2 very slightly curved lines, and where the standard output jack goes seems to be slightly drastic. I know you probably went for the pointy horn on purpose, but it is missing something - and finding that is the hard part
> 
> I no way mean this as a bad thing, it's just personal and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You wouldn't believe how many production guitars I think are flawed in their design.



Thanks for the feed back, but I do disagree. As far as the cut away, the last fret is still sits above the lowest portion I the cutaway. There is no discomfort in reaching any point on the fretboard. It was my intention to keep the cut away angled as it is for aesthetic purposes, convenience while sawing was not taken into consideration. I am going for a sharp look here. The output jack is also not standard. There is both a midi and 1/4 in plugin. Having them installed as they keeps me from bumping them on shit. In my humble opinion, it seems like allot of folks around here like to keep things "super straty" and my design gets some wired looks around here. Not trying to get defensive here, just sticking up for my design.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks good to me man... I'm not a huge fan of the headstock shape, but it all works well together IMO. Great work man!


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 14, 2014)

I think the body is unique... for some reason it reminds me of the caveman era, and that's pretty cool! haha! I like that it's not super refined.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 15, 2014)

TylerRay said:


> Thanks for the feed back, but I do disagree. As far as the cut away, the last fret is still sits above the lowest portion I the cutaway. There is no discomfort in reaching any point on the fretboard. It was my intention to keep the cut away angled as it is for aesthetic purposes, convenience while sawing was not taken into consideration. I am going for a sharp look here. The output jack is also not standard. There is both a midi and 1/4 in plugin. Having them installed as they keeps me from bumping them on shit. In my humble opinion, it seems like allot of folks around here like to keep things "super straty" and my design gets some wired looks around here. Not trying to get defensive here, just sticking up for my design.


We didn't say anything about comfort, that's not the point I wanted to highlight, nor Julius did. This is purely about the contour shape of the body: the curves look a bit random, like if you did all free hand. What is most shocking imo, is that the two guitars that should be twin, if I understand well, are pretty different in fact.

But as Julius said, this is just purely personnal feelings, and beauty is all but objective, so if you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jul 20, 2014)

sick build sign me up


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jul 20, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> We didn't say anything about comfort, that's not the point I wanted to highlight, nor Julius did. This is purely about the contour shape of the body: the curves look a bit random, like if you did all free hand. What is most shocking imo, is that the two guitars that should be twin, if I understand well, are pretty different in fact.
> 
> But as Julius said, this is just purely personnal feelings, and beauty is all but objective, so if you like it, that's all that matters.



Thats what I thought the very first time I saw the shape, but after following the build, and seeing how meticulously everything else was executed, I just accepted that it is the design he likes and is probably very well thought out.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 1, 2014)

NGD coming soon. The second guitar in this thread will be put on the back burner for the next 6 months, as I am about to head to the Roberto-Venn School of luthiery at the end of this month.


----------



## Grif (Aug 1, 2014)

great builds! have fun at the school, but be weary of the Arizona heat, it definitely can get to you no matter how long you've been here


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> great builds! have fun at the school, but be weary of the Arizona heat, it definitely can get to you no matter how long you've been here



Yeah man. I was just there a few days ago. The heat is no joke.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Aug 2, 2014)

It definitely iz teh metalz man... nice job, well done, and have fun at school


----------

